
Ask HN: Which productivity service do you use for personal projects? - jswny
As a current student, I have many projects which I work on for classes, hackathons, and internships. For these projects, I&#x27;m often working with one or two other students, and in the case of the many personal projects that I also work on, just myself. I often just need a place to track my own work on a project without any need for collaboration.<p>I currently manage these with Trello to keep track of them. While I like Trello, creating a card for a new feature doesn&#x27;t satisfy me because checklists don&#x27;t allow any additional information to be attached to them other than a line of text. A new board for each feature doesn&#x27;t make much sense either because its overkill and hard to track with the rest of the app. For those reasons I dislike Trello and want to move to something else for my various small group projects and personal projects. However, I find that services like Asana, Flow, ProofHub, etc. are all geared towards organizations and teams (which don&#x27;t work at all for my use case) and the pricing makes it impossible to purchase as an individual.<p>Todo lists like Todoist and Wunderlist are too basic and don&#x27;t support the features that I need for programming projects (markdown, ability to handle code, documentation ability for tasks, GitHub commits) and they generally don&#x27;t cater well do an application development workflow.<p>So my question is, with all of the more appropriate services (like Asana, etc.) being impossible to use as an individual, what do you use to manage your personal projects which don&#x27;t fit an organization structure?
======
welder
[https://wakatime.com](https://wakatime.com) and GitHub issues.

------
twitchard
If it's code - a github repo with issues to track TODOs is sufficient for me.

